# young earth creationists- do I want to go to this?



## lynnie (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi- a local home school group sent this out. I could go, it is only 40 minutes away, and I love Creation Science, but I am a diehard young earth creationist and I just don't want to waste my time on the billions of year old or theistic evolution views. Heard it all, read it all, did my university year of geology and got a BA in Botany, been through the old age debates with heathen and Christians alike and tired of them. No desire to offend my scholarly brethren here with the old age or evolutionary views...there are many subjects on the PB that make me think and reconsider and ask questions and change my thinking, but this isn't one of them. (I love Tim Keller and I am sure I'd love you too . )

I bolded the names I am curious about. I think Vern is a day ager but not sure, anybody know about the others? I am wondering if it's a half and half presentation or all on on side or the other. Thanks for any help. 

***********************

Westminster Seminary will be hosting a Science and Faith Conference on March 12th and 13th, and would like to invite you to join us. This conference will be tackling some important questions: Are science and Faith compatible? What is the role of Christianity in the founding of modern science? How do we respond to the effect of Darwinism in our culture? 

*Speakers will include Dr. Vern Poythress, author of Redeeming Science; Dr. K. Scott Oliphint, author of Reasons for Faith; Dr. Stephen Meyer, author of Signature in the Cell: DNA and the Evidence for Intelligent Design; Dr. Jay Richards, co-author of The Privileged Planet: How Our Place in the Cosmos Is Designed For Discovery; Dr. C. John Collins, author of Science and Faith: Friends or Foes?; Dr. 
John West, author of Darwin Day in America: How Our Politics and Culture Have Been Dehumanized in the Name of Science; Dr. Bruce Gordon, co-editor of The Nature of Nature; and Dr. Paul Nelson.*

This conference will be of special interest to anyone in church leadership, seminary and college students, or those involved in both a scientific and a Christian community. The speakers will be available during breaks to go into more detail about some of the issues and topics they will discuss, and on Saturday there will be a formal question and answer period during lunch.

You can register online at Science & Faith or by calling 1-817-923-1921, x2440. For each day there will be a box lunch available for an additional cost, with an option for a meat or a vegetarian meal.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 20, 2010)

C. John Collins (Jack) holds to what he calls "anthropomorphic days". I can not speak to the views of the others listed.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 20, 2010)

Even if they are old agers, it appears their presentations will be primarily about evidence for design and complexity in the universe. It will be targeted against evolution, it appears, not against YEC (I'm YEC too btw).


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow, that looks really interesting. wish they had a westminster in the midwest.


----------



## sastark (Jan 21, 2010)

I've taken a class from Dr. Paul Nelson. The man is truly brilliant. He never came down one way or the other on YEC vs. OEC, but I assure you he is NOT a theistic evolutionist (TE). As a matter of fact, from what I know of the men on the list, none of them are TE. 

I have also taken a class from Dr. Bruce Gordon. He is OEC, but his arguments for design are solid and, again, the man is brilliant.

I am also a die-hard YEC and if I had opportunity to go to this conference, I would be there is a heartbeat. While the age of the earth _may _come up in the discussions, it sounds like that will not be the focus of the conference. I wish we could get something like this in Southern California. I'm very jealous right now.


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 21, 2010)

Absolutely, you should go! I'd love to attend a conference like this. You will gain knowledge both on your own (correct) belief as well as learn more about the various old earth creation theories, e.g., day-age and progressive creationism.

Like you, I've been through the wringer too in the years of science related courses I've had. One observation I've made is that many _but not all _theologians who do not subscribe to YEC, although possessing impressive theology related credentials, also lack sufficient science-related education and consequently cannot grasp complex scientific findings such as irreducible complexity. I'd be interested in seeing the CVs of those participating in the conference.


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes go, and let us all know what you learn/think


----------



## ValiantforTruth (Jan 29, 2010)

By all means, go. If you want to find out what Vern Poythress thinks, his book _Redeeming Science_ is free online at his site (Frame-Poythress). If I remember, he holds to an analogical day theory, which was the first I've heard of it. Can't remember if it's original to him or not.


----------

